# Anyone here near Springfield, Illinois find a home for cats



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is her message......--- In [email protected], "Dena" 
<[email protected]> wrote:
I have to move in with my elderly mother. I have to place my nine yo 
cats Tommy and Boots. They are brother: spayed and declawed, only need 
Purina O-n-e urinary tract food. No people food or treats! 

Sweet guys I have had for three years. My mother hates cats, they 
cannot come with me. YES I HAVE TALKED TO LOCAL SHELTERS. NO LUCK. I 
will pay for their food and litter on an ongoing basis. Their shots 
are current, will not need more til 2008. No health problems except 
Boots had a bladder infection last November. Neither has crystals in 
their urine or anything else wrong. They love people and other cats.

If you can help my boys, please let me know ASAP. Dena
--- End forwarded message ---


----------

